# KOF vs Tekken



## Emerald Chaos (Sep 17, 2010)

Which fighting game verse wins this showdown?

Which series has a better cast?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 17, 2010)

King of Fighters win this. Guys like the Orochi and other KOF bosses have crazy ass powers.

On average, I would say a KOF fighter is stronger than a Tekken Fighter. The fact that KOF fighters can projectiles is a major plus.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ZGs5SSrTrqg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]PPrZefGKl7A[/YOUTUBE]

All this happened during stopped time.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Sep 17, 2010)

Edited OP, want to hear more opinions on this.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 17, 2010)

devil, devil jin, jinpachi, azazael, ogre, and true ogre i think are planetary threats. tekken has many class 100 fighters and a few who have hypersonic reactions and attack speed.
i like the tekken cast before tekken 6 where many characters just became background characters.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Sep 17, 2010)

Through feats, the high tiers of the Tekken cast aren't that impressive in terms of building busting and potentially island-busting? Hype puts some at planetary, but what doesn't?

King of Fighters cast has access to some strange, really strange powers as well that's not purely there for physical destruction.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> Through feats, the high tiers of the Tekken cast aren't that impressive in terms of building busting and potentially island-busting? Hype puts some at planetary, but what doesn't?
> 
> King of Fighters cast has access to some strange, really strange powers as well that's not purely there for physical destruction.



KoF characters are broken beyond belief.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2010)

I liked King of Fighters back when it made sense and was called Fatal Fury.

Oh well.

So what feats of destruction do the KOF team have?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I liked King of Fighters back when it made sense and was called Fatal Fury.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> So what feats of destruction do the KOF team have?



One of the feats I remember is Goenitz destroying an entire stadium with his wind powers before fighting him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 17, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> devil, devil jin, jinpachi, azazael, ogre, and true ogre i think are planetary threats. tekken has many class 100 fighters and a few who have hypersonic reactions and attack speed.
> i like the tekken cast before tekken 6 where many characters just became background characters.



So how does True Ogre who is actually Ogre at full power and not a separate character become a planetary threat when all he did was blow up a helicopter? Devil Jin is not planetary, Devil can't exist unless Jin's half is absorbed(His fullpower is up in the air though we have some hints like through Devil's Jin Tekken 5non-canon ending or Kazuya's Tekken 4 non canon ending) and Jinpachi's power comes makes him a lifewiper only if he's completely consumed and even then how he does it we don't know. Azazael is nowhere near planetary, Yoshimitsu with his power cut a small building. I don't know of any hypersonic characters either. Please don't wank.

KOF is Fatal Fury+Art of fighting with other characters.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 17, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Devil can't exist unless Jin's half is absorbed


so is kazuyas tekken 5 prolouge non canon 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8zHt9M_njc[/YOUTUBE]
old tekken 6 heihachi is a casual bullet timer, and characters like lars, jin, kazuya, the devils, ogre/true ogre can hit him and beat his ass


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 17, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I liked King of Fighters back when it made sense and was called Fatal Fury.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> So what feats of destruction do the KOF team have?



KOF, and Fatal Fury are two different games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> KOF, and Fatal Fury are two different games.



Fatal Fury is part of the KoF verse. Same with Art of Fighting.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 17, 2010)

KoF takes this easily, and Kyo Kusanagi is one of my favorite fighting game characters of all time, right after Sol Badguy. Terry Bogard would probably be third.

KoF was a better series too, IMO.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 17, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> so is kazuyas tekken 5 prolouge non canon
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8zHt9M_njc[/YOUTUBE]
> old tekken 6 heihachi is a casual bullet timer, and characters like lars, jin, kazuya, the devils, ogre/true ogre can hit him and beat his ass



No I meant fullpowered Devil the one you called planetary because this version is no stronger than Devil Jin who is 50% of fullpowered Devil and not planetary. Kazuya can transform because Revan not only confirms it himself but the prologue you posted so tells us, that version however is not the true Devil since Tekken 4 of Kazuya's story reveals he's incomplete. 

Casual bullet timing is not necessarily hypersonic . Ogre/True Ogre never beat Heihachi, Jin's Tekken 3 ending is canon and Heihachi appears after True Ogre is defeated by Jin. Jin and Kazuya can beat him but they never blitzed him. Devil Jin has never fought Heihachi, Jin has him beaten and then begins to transform but he stops from killing him. Devil Kazuya floored him with TK. No one has blitzed Heihachi canonically to my knowledge.

Regardless KOF has timestop, the Will of the planet Orochi who can't be killed by anyone in Tekken and some other ridiculous powers.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Fatal Fury is part of the KoF verse. Same with Art of Fighting.



Not anymore. 
While KOF took characters from FF, they  are not the same. Geese for instance, is canonically dead in Fatal Fury's universe. I believe one of the later games even has his ghost.

KOF is definitely its own universe now.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 18, 2010)

no one has blitzed heihachi but jin, ogre, lars and kazuya have whooped his ass
3:24 note how fast his head butt is when everything is in bullet time speed
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwuDajdx9VI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 18, 2010)

tekken low mid tiers are above KOF low-mid....but KOF top tiers are above tekken ones....Anyway I never played tekken 6, maybe there's someone really powerful in there, but I don't know...as now, the most powerful beigns in tekken that I know are ogre and jinpachi...and jin...and kazuya...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes Geese Howard is dead, he has a son and his ghost exists in someone else's body. It's there even in another day the animation that takes place between maximum impact 1 and 2. Ogre has not whooped Heihachi's ass canonically ever and regardless of the ass whoopings you need a speedblitz feat for your argument to work which as you admit does not exist. You can kick ass without being faster.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 18, 2010)

did he just kill mukai


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2010)

Heavenly King said:


> did he just kill mukai



Yeah and absorbed his power.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

.....

Tekken takes this


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2010)

No not really they lose horribly.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 19, 2010)

KOF takes this.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

don't understimate tekken.they've got supersonic town busters. We don't know how powerful Azazel, who is THE top tier (jin kazama is too), could be.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2010)

You are aware that Orochi laughs at that being the will of the planet. Ash Crimson casually set a city on fire in the Another Day ONA in the last episode. I don't know about town busters, all I remember was Devil Jin destroying a forest as per the prologue of Jin in tekken 5, been a while though.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

destroiyng a forest is actually a better destruction feat than destroy a town.


----------



## Jotacon (Sep 19, 2010)

KOF Wins easily. Pretty much agreeing with everyone here. Orochi, Ash. the Three Legendary Treasures combined are all superpowerful. Heck, Chin beats most of the Tekken cast (I kid, I kid)

I like the KOF cast a lot, although Fatal Fury is way more interesting and has the better character designs. Tekken is cool too, but aside from Paul, Yoshimitsu, Lei and a few others it's not my game of choice.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Orochi destroys everybody's souls while time is stopped and Botan mindcontrols Tekken chars against each other with her invisible strings etc.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

yoshimitsu can seal away the souls, too. he can turn invisible, teleport. raven teleports, too, and he can be intangible. the jacks can tank mountain busters (I don't remember well, anyway) since jack 2, who is a lot weaker than jack 5, who is 10x weaker than nancy...nancy is stomped by raven, who is rotflstomped by kazuya....who is top tier.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> yoshimitsu can seal away the souls, too. he can turn invisible, teleport. raven teleports, too, and he can be intangible. the jacks can tank mountain busters (I don't remember well, anyway) since jack 2, who is a lot weaker than jack 5, who is 10x weaker than nancy...nancy is stomped by raven, who is rotflstomped by kazuya....who is top tier.



And all that is inferior to Orochi as well.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

we don't know how much powerful is azazel. We haven't got feats.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> We haven't got feats.



In the OBD this is the equivalent of a nonpost.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 19, 2010)

This guy will raep you, no holds barred.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2010)

He's pulling things out of his ass, no one has tanked a mountain buster. Nor do I remember any of those numbers ever stated anywhere. He does'nt seem to want his side to lose.  When did Yoshimitsu seal away souls? 

Tekken is bottom tier in power amongst fighting games, really. They have some powerful characters but nothing compared to SF, KOF, MK etc.

EDIT Lol is that an argument? Because the limits of a character is unknown so it's possible to use that as an argument in favor of your side?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

And Magaki could just walk around and keep warping people into another dimension while his boss has time stopped except for the KOF side. Again, these guys are chumps compared to Orochi, the power of which they haul ass to try to harness.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> He's pulling things out of his ass, no one has tanked a mountain buster. Nor do I remember any of those numbers ever stated anywhere. He does'nt seem to want his side to lose. When did Yoshimitsu seal away souls?



jack 2 tanked a beam that created a huge crater(anyway I told you, I don't remember well this part)...it is said in some tekken that yoshi's sword can seal souls, and if it doesn't seal souls, than it "eats" its owner's soul.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Chizuru Kagura can seal souls and powers, Ash Crimson can absorb them and Orochi is higher in the soulfucking tier.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2010)

That sword is the typical magical sword that "eats the user's soul over time" type I think, it's laughable here and craters=/= mountain. Ash Crimson could steal powers so he could do that here. Did I mention KOF has an Alien?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

ok, ok. I leave you this (but I still think you're understimating tekken as hell)


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a00ond7iGg0[/YOUTUBE]


here is jack's feat....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Tekken is bottom tier in power amongst fighting games, really. They have some powerful characters but nothing compared to SF, KOF, MK etc.



Oh please. SF has Akuma and...that's it when it comes to big feats that put it above Tekken. Everyone else is powerscaled to Akuma and on their own have no feats to compare with Tekken's higher tiers.

The bottom tier of fighting game verses was clearly established in the actual thread about fighting game verse power to be Fatal Fury, Art of Fighting, Virtua Fighter, etc. Tekken's in the middle between teh uber and the meh.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2010)

This is like saying MK's power is not legit because besides the gods the other characters are'nt much. If we go with the meh verses then that makes them average since they're above insignificant verses and below ones that matter. 

The downside of such a method of ranking is that even if a verse has one universal while the rest are building level, that one character would still put the verse above DBZ. That's not to say certain fighting verses are not stronger even without those extreme/outlier characters.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 19, 2010)

ever boss in kof can just about solo tekken


----------

